# The book of Aqua Design Amano 2014



## akbar19942k10 (8 Jul 2014)

Hi All,

I was just wondering if anyone knows where I could get hold of the new ADA book that was released this year. The website states it will start distributing from April 18th and availability of the book are as follows:





Yet it does not state when it will be available in the UK.

I really would like to get hold of a copy


----------



## justissaayman (8 Jul 2014)

I got the previous one and its my planting bible


----------



## akbar19942k10 (8 Jul 2014)

justissaayman said:


> I got the previous one and its my planting bible


Yhh me too and it still is. I wanted to take a look at their new products and be inspired by their latest layouts and designs. This book has been anticipated for 4 years and now it's finally been published, so for me its a must have.


----------



## justissaayman (8 Jul 2014)

You checked with Green Machine yet?


----------



## akbar19942k10 (8 Jul 2014)

justissaayman said:


> You checked with Green Machine yet?


Oh no I haven't yet but I will do now that you've mentioned it, however I have checked with the Aquatic Design Centre and Greg happened to only have his own personal copy at the time but other than that they hadn't received anything then...the second time I went to enquire about it they still hadn't recieved any copies and I was told that someone sneaked into the office and stole Greg's personal copy


----------



## Stu Worrall (8 Jul 2014)

green machine are getting them in the next container which is arriving soon I think.


----------



## viktorlantos (9 Jul 2014)

ADA only send these by sea orders. Sent sample copy to all retailers but the do not send more by air. So had to wait the containers.


----------



## akbar19942k10 (17 Dec 2014)

Hey Guys,

It's been a few months since I've been here since i thought I'd allow my bank to heal on money I've spent preparing for my setup and I'm sure we all know how expensive this hobby can get.
Now that I'm back i thought I'd post a update on the topic.  





And it's finally here being distributed in the UK! Nearly a year later...THE BOOK OF AQUA DESIGN AMANO 2014
Had a little search on the green machine website and they were selling it for £7.
After going back and fourth to the aquatic design centre shipments finally arrived last Thursday and i picked mines up on Monday from Greg being a top guy who let me have the copy for free  #winning


----------



## James D (18 Dec 2014)

Nice one Akbar, I got a free one too, from The Green Machine... happy days.


----------

